# Move to Fuengirola area - long term rental wanted



## rospapergirl (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello everyone. I'm a new member as from today! My partner and I, along with a 3-year-old Lab and 2 cats are moving to the Costa del Sol within the next 6 weeks and would like to find somewhere for long-term rental. We would like to be near the sea, have 2 bedrooms and a decent sized terrace/private garden. Can anyone help, please or point me in the right direction? If I go through an agent, I imagine the monthly rent will be higher than necessary! Thanks.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

hi and welcome to the forum. I cant really help with any rentals, but if you google "rental property in Fuengirola" you should get quite a few come up. Most agents only charge a finders fee and dont load the rent price, if they do, they tend to take it from the landlord, not the tenant, some may charge the landlord the first months rent - they all seem to work differently, but if you go through an agent, they do help by acting as translater and give an enormous ammount of help and advise. And iI think you can do a bit of negotiating - in some cases

TOP-TIP: Always check that the landlord doesnt mind pets, we saw several properties when we were looking that we liked, but they wouldnt take animals, even the house we're in now was reluctant!!

That said, try searching for private rentals and see what comes up. Maybe someone on here maybe able to help - what price range are you looking for??? 

Jo


----------



## rospapergirl (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks for your helpful reply, Jojo. I guess we're looking between 550 - 800 euros per month. I will contact some agents anyway. For private availability, is it best to look in Sur in English? We're coming over on 6th October for 4 days so would like to secure somewhere then.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Also check out Spanish property, Spanish property for sale, property sales Spain

which does do long term rentals


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Defin. the Sur in English, but as Jo says the pets may be a problem. And in Fuengirola there are virtually no houses on the front so you can forget a house with a garden near the sea. Regards Rob


----------

